# ME, a bugcollector from sweden



## morbidious (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello all!

Im a guy born 74, living in the middle of Sweden, in a small place called Tibro.. Im working at The univeristy of Skövde and leading students i the great world of media.. In the sametime I work with illustrations, animation, photographing, filming, cutting and 3D animation/modelling..

The natureinterest?

Im back again after 12 years of no bugs att all... Bought some snakes as insperation to my illustrating.. And now Im lost again.. But this time ive got plenty of room for this interrest.. I live with my wife in great house on the coutryside... So we've got dog,cats, goats, hens,rabbit, snakes, insekts, spider and so on... My specialinterest is mantids, scorpions, roaches and venomoussnakes... On my spare time i love to train our dog, flyfishing, and shooting my huntingbow, since your not allowed to bowhunt in sweden, Im only shooting at on targets..

Thats a little of me, Jonas Swahn Tibro, sweden


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome. We're glad to have ya!


----------



## Ian (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow, sounds like a house-full....welcome to the forum Jonas.


----------

